# Car Insurance



## jeanx30 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi everybody,

just bought a car, which was not too expensive ( 4000bugs ) and know i am not sure which car insurance i should pick. Is Third party enough or should I get a comrehensive one? Does it matter to insurance companies, if I am only a backpacker and not a permanent resident?

I have got 2 quotes, but the companies having no office to go to and I would prefer a person instead of dealing with everything via the internet.

What would/did you do?

I mainly need it to go to work, but would like to do weekend trips as well. What happens if my car has a problem on the way?

Thanks in advance for all your informations!

j


----------

